# USA Cycling to take over gravel racing?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think this one is a joke.... And I kind of don't like it. Does every organized bike ride need to be policed?

USA Cycling to Organize National Gravel Series, Regulate Gravel Racing and Bikes - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like an obvious joke to me. A few points are to out there to be real.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Joke. CXM never posts real articles on this date.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> Joke. CXM never posts real articles on this date.


That actually makes me happy. I like gravel races/rides the way they are. Knuckleheads, lol.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I don't think this one is a joke.... And I kind of don't like it. Does every organized bike ride need to be policed?
> 
> USA Cycling to Organize National Gravel Series, Regulate Gravel Racing and Bikes - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


Definitely a joke...


----------

